# Brother Bas 410



## Pyroshouse (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I have a Brother Bas-410 just bought old owner put in a new mother board but is still haveing the same communication problem so sold it to me. Ok so I need a manual for can't find one got a 411 manual, pretty close but major differences. But enough info to figure out how to load an emb file and sew. WRONG. Ok so figured out how to read the file but when I tell it to load ie hit enter after selecting the file, it will say data error. Book only has three things listed as possible causes, bad disk, bad drive, bad main board. Ok its a new disk, no the file is good used many times on my 1210. and the mainboard is new. So that leaves the disk drive but it is a teac fd-235hf Does any one know of a usb converter to replace it with or any other ideas.

My next thought is has anyone ever had a file read the name but the file itself would error?

ANY Help is appreciated!!!


----------

